# 12" Piraya



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Thought i'd post some pictures of my 12" Piraya. He's calmed down a hell of alot, you can see how bad he was by looking at his chin. Was really skittish, but thats all sorted now. Eats a hell of alot too.

Got pretty bad HITH, but hopefully he's on the road to recovery. Got some awesome colours on him


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That piraya has got some amazing color but man that HITH makes it really fugly!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice flames!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looks like he could drop alot of weight he has pretty big fat reserves... maybe that would lessen or even remove the HITH scarring

but other than that stunning flames on that guy and an impressive size


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah i've been thinking of starving him for a couple of weeks.

I only got him about a month ago, so these are all previous problems!

Cheers.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

PygoShlee said:


> Yeah i've been thinking of starving him for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I only got him about a month ago, so these are all previous problems!
> 
> Cheers.


Dont "starve" the fish lol, from his condition its safe to assume the prevous owner probably had him eating really crappy fatty foods. Get him on a good diet, regulate how much hes eating, and get him a really strong powerhead to keep him moving.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I didnt mean starve ha.

He's got a 12000l/ph powerhead on its way.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Check for nitrates... I was told recently that keeping nitrates below 20ppm is the key of keeping HITH away... that, along with a good diet of whole fish/vitamins (silversides/smelt/vitachem)... GL!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Dont worry, my nitrates are fine!

Water changes and my ozone unit help with that!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice fish,

sounds like u have a nice project on the way to get his health back in check.

keep the temp up also, this will increase his activity and keep his metabolism up


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

PygoShlee said:


> Dont worry, my nitrates are fine!
> 
> Water changes and my ozone unit help with that!


I'm sure they're fine *now*. I meant to check for nitrates frequently and constantly keep it under control... which sounds like you will be doing. It's just something that was being discussed recently in the forums, so I mentioned it. Wasn't implying you wouldn't, just incase you didn't think about that yet...


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

No worries









I'm going to get him back on track, will post more pics at a later date


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

This is him now.. Nutty.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

NICE MONSTHER BRO.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers.

Cant wait to get him his new tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

CyberGenetics said:


> Yeah i've been thinking of starving him for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I only got him about a month ago, so these are all previous problems!
> 
> Cheers.


Dont "starve" the fish lol, from his condition its safe to assume the prevous owner probably had him eating really crappy fatty foods. Get him on a good diet, regulate how much hes eating, and get him a really strong powerhead to keep him moving.
[/quote]
Starving the fish is not necessarily a bad thing... as in the wild they will go through the dry season eating next to nothing and use up most of there fat reserves

so by starving just feed it bare minimal and let him burn off those fat reserves. You will get longevity of your fish and they will look much better IMO.

Love how he chases that mag.. i could only ever get my rhom to do that no pygos


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah its really strange how its such a massive turnaround of personality. Literally this time last week I couldnt go near his tank without him nearly killing himself. All I've done is cover up the sides of the tank.. Thats it.

Nows he's very Rhom like, hes constantly staring outside his tank, and does the Rhom 'Come on then' drift upwards as you stand up near him. So strange, he's almost my favourite personality wise


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think the hoh is much of an issue....he is just over fed. I would feed that dude once a month...and do huge water changes....until he started looking like the wild fish. To each his own though....I would certainly not tell someone how to keep his fish.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

No worries.

HITH is healing already


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Again!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Them colors are great but the hith makes him look like quazimoto


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup, but its shrinking


----------

